# Community acquired pneumonia



## abill_423

Can someone tell me how they would code community acquired pneumonia? Is this just coded to 486?


----------



## AuntJoyce

*Community Acquired Pneumonia...*

If the organism is specified, you can go ahead and find that code...if not, then 486 would be your code of choice.

Sometimes they make the diagnosis sooooo vague...

Joyce


----------



## abill_423

Yes they do! I feel like the only code that I ever use for pneumonia is 486. I guess I was beginning to think that I was overlooking something when I was choosing my code. I felt like I was the one not being specific enough.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AuntJoyce

*Community Acquired Pneumonia*

You are welcome!  Ironically, when I went home last night and worked on my other coding, there was one for Community Acquired Pneumonia - they did specify that it was MRSA...but...I thought of you 

Have a great day!

Happy New Year!

Joyce


----------

